# خزان تمدد لمضخات الحريق



## esameraboud (30 ديسمبر 2014)

هل يجوز تركيب خزان تمدد لمضخات الحريق ,,, مع ذكر المرجع؟


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 ديسمبر 2014)

لا داعي لتركيب خزان تمدد على مضخات الحريق

الدليل: عدم ذكر ذلك في الكود nfpa 20 الخاص بمضخات الحريق.

سبب عدم التركيب: لا أعلم
​


----------



## toktok66 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

انت بتتكلم على اي نظام حريق ؟؟ 
جاف 
رطب
فوم - هنا فقط يجوز


----------



## esameraboud (1 يناير 2015)

بتكلم عن نظام الحريق الرطب


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (3 يناير 2015)

لا يجوز تركيب خزان تمدد لمضخة الحريق وذلك طبقا للكود NFPA 20 ، حيث ان pressure relief valve and Jokey pump يقومان بعمل خزان التمدد


----------



## ml1988ml (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## esameraboud (6 يناير 2015)

شكرا للاهتمام و الرد


----------

